# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  مقتطفات من موكب العزاء بالقديح في الليلة الرابعة و الخامسة

## I wanna



----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 


مراسم العزاء نشرت صرخات حُسينية وأعلنت عن قلوب ثائرة بحُزنها.. 
....لازال الحُسين مُخلداً.....وسيبقى ... 


اسأل الله أن يُديم علينا نعمته ويرزقنا وإياكم خدمة سيد الشهداء ..لنسر ّبذلك قلب سيدة النساء ... 

وأن يجعلنا معهم معهم بالدنيا والآخرة......وهم معنا ... 






أخي الكريم... 

أثابك الله وآجرك على هذا المُصاب الجلل....وجُزيت خيراً على هذا الطرح المُتسربل سواد..اللاطم حداد... 

دامت القديح موالية ...ودام أهلها بها..... 
ودمنا وإياكم شيعة نادبون.....واحسيناه القتيل... 

موفق ومقضية حوائجكم باسم الحسين .. 
دمت بعين الاله وبحصنه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*تسلم إيدك آخوي على الطرح =)*

*مآجورين ومٌثآبين إن شآء الله .*

*في ميزآن حسنآتكم  ..،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

مأجورين إن شاء الله
وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب ..
الله يعطيك العافية آخوي على الطرح
والله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرى شفاعتهم ..
الله يقضي حوائج الجميع ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم**السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين**صور ولائية حسينية راائعه ..**الله يدوم هالمواااكب بذكر الحسين وآل الحسين عليهم السلام..**تسلم اخوي على الصور ..**والله يعطيك الف عاافيه..**ومأجورين ان شاء الله..**تحياآتي..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين


مأجورين ومثابين ان شاء الله 

وعساكم على القوه يارب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ياحسين

----------


## I wanna

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لبيك يا ابا عبد الله يا حسين 
خوش تغطية 
يعطيكم العافية عليها

----------


## I wanna

> لبيك يا ابا عبد الله يا حسين
> خوش تغطية 
> يعطيكم العافية عليها




شكرا لك على الرد المتألق

----------

